# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  New Year Promotion

## irneb

I'm not even checking ... the message itself looks like a scam. This guy doesn't even have the decency to try and make it look legit!




> Your e-mail address attached to Winning ticket number
> 00002765649541,Serial number BIG-3673050706-07 and lucky numbers
> (46)0023/4440/20/89 won Â£500,000.00 GBP. Contact Mr Benham Cole,Email:
> benhamcole001@gmail.com


I can just see the scenario of several emails back-and-forth where he's got your bank details, and probably swindled you into sending some money for some stupid reason like postage & admin ... it's actually quite boring already  :Zzzzz:

----------


## Dave A

What I find interesting is the festive season spam and cons email volume dropped off significantly at this time last year. This year it's pretty much carried on unabated, and as your example shows - themed to the season too.

----------

tec0 (01-Jan-10)

----------

